# Skills Assessment for Mechanical Engineer



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi friends.I am very much new to this forum.Just trying to figure out various ways to start off with my skills assessed.Any suggestions for me??


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CCPT (Feb 18, 2013)

First you should do an IELTS test and score at least 6 in each of the four components, then if you don't have a recognised degree (on behalf of Washington and Sydney Accord ) you will have to submit a Competency demonstration report, and wait for the final assessment (the current answering time is about 19 weeks), you can have a look about this here:

engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

Note: You can also claim Relevant Skilled Employment for the purpose of claiming migration points, see additional assessment.

Good luck




shakz said:


> Hi friends.I am very much new to this forum.Just trying to figure out various ways to start off with my skills assessed.Any suggestions for me??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank u for the details CCPT


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Uday,

I need some advice.

Currently am in Singapore and I have completed my Bachelor degree from University of south australia . and it was a distant learning from Singapore. 
I would like to apply for the Australian Engineers skill assessment. 

I like to clarify few things 
1) Do we have to sent hard copy of all the doc to them ? Or online submission?
2) I completed my Dip from Singapore polytechnic and Degree from Uni of South Australia. Do i need to sit for IELTS before the assessment?
3) Do i need to submit any pay slip from any of my employer for the skill assessment? 
4)Do they need the employment letter only or employment letter and referral letter?
5)I heard that from one agent that, as I have an Australian degree , so I donot need any kindly of employment letter or referral letter. Is it true ?


Kindly help me on these matter.
Appreciate your support


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Before you start doing anything at all, please go to Engineers Australia website and download the latest copy of Migrant Skills Assessment Handbook. The handbook is written by EA to guide migrant on how to submit the application for engineer skills assessment. All the instructions are in the handbook, please read the handbook thoroughly and carefully. 

To pass on good will in this forum, I will help you with your queries (as I have received very helpful advice and information from this forum and wish to give back a little). 

1) Yes, you will need to have one copy each of the required documents notarized (by Justice of Peace, practising lawyers, Australian Embassy staff or Engineers Australia staff) and submit the notarized hard copy to EA. Again, all details are in the handbook.

2) Yes, you will need to take IELTS and score min of 6 for EA and min of 6 for Skillselect EOI (min 6 does not mean overall score, it means that the min in all category of IELTS must be 6). Yes again, even if you are from Singapore and have studied with an Australian university via distance learning. You have to take IELTS. 

3) You do not need to submit pay slip if you are just seeking Migrant Skills Assessment positive competency report. If you want EA to conduct the optional employment assessment, then you must submit letter from your previous and current employer with 5 main job duties, hours of work per week, job title and length/period of employment on letter with company letter head and signature. Again details are in the handbook. 

4) See point 3. 

5) Not true, see point 3 and handbook again. If you are going through the agent, please make your money spent worthwhile and drill the agent on the details. It seems like the agent that you have been hearing information from isn't well versed with the details of would be migrants seeking skills assessment from Engineer Australia. 

One free advice. Apply for Australia Skill Migrant PR on your own, there is absolutely no need for any migration agent. The process is clearly defined by DIAC and the relevant skills assessment authority. Save yourself a few thousand dollars for the visa applicant fee.



John112 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Civicblade.

Thanks a lot for your kind reply.

Your advice are really helpful . Actually my plan is it put my wife as main applicant .The reason why i like to do the assessment because i want to claim the spouse point.

But i have red on the handbook , they mentioned that
"
The following applicants may be exempt from the 
requirement to provide an IELTS assessment result:
• Applicants who are native English speakers;
• Applicants who have completed an Australian
undergraduate engineering qualification;
• Applicants who have completed a 2 year Masters
degree or PhD program at an Australian university. 
For the above exemption, documentary evidence is 
required of successful completion of the Australian 
degree program. "


So i have bit confused , i still need IELTS for the assessment. My understanding was , for claiming the spouse point i need to score 6 for IELTS not for assessment.

please advice.

john


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi John112, 

First off, I need to clarify that the previous post applies only to engineers who graduated with a university degree that is not under the Washington accord. If yours is recognized as falling within the umbrella of the Washington accord, the process is different and I cannot advise further. 

If your degree is accepted by DIAC as "Applicants who have completed an Australian
undergraduate engineering qualification; Applicants who have completed a 2 year Masters degree or PhD program at an Australian university" of course you do not have to take IELTS but it is your responsibility to confirm with DIAC about your degree. 

One more thing, do take note that even if you do not need to take IELTS (same for applicants from USA, Britain etc) you might want to give IELTS a try to score 7 or 8 so that you can claim language points. If you have more than enough points (60 or more) without language points, then there is no need to take IELTS if your degree is recognized as IELTS exempt. 



John112 said:


> Hi Civicblade.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Civic blade.

Thanks a lot for the advice. but recently my friend migrate to Australia and when he did his assessment at engineers Australia , he just submitted a letter form TEMASEK poly saying that his medium of study was in English and they have accepted it.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

One question, how do EA confirm employment? Do they call the employer to confirm employment details? If that's true then I have to alert my previous employers about a potential call.

I am just going for standard assessment as I don't need an assessment for the employment period. The Career Episodes are based on two projects I handled during my various internships [a letter for each] and one is based on my final year project [I am not providing a letter for this one as I don't think its necessary].


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

*EA Skill saasessment*



John112 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Me too from singapore trying to immigrate to Aus, and i comnpleted my IELTS & submitted my CRD to EA by Sep 23rd...waiting for outcome....How about you? did you submitted yours, can you share your experience

Thanks


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## saahilverma (Jun 28, 2016)

Skill assessment help required

Hello Everyone, I came to know about this Helpful portal. I am planning to file ACS skill assessment, I have few doubts before filing for Skill Assessment. I have completed my 1. schooling in Year (Class12) in Humanities year 2004 and 2. Started working in one of small firm as IT Helpdesk Executive. Till Year 2011, I have completed Microsoft MCSA, Citrix certification CCA, and Hardware &Networking diploma course and 3. In year 2011 I have completed my Graduation BA - in Hindi (Distant education) Honours and based on experience, Technical experience , Certifications and Diploma I have Taken admission for MSC - IT. (Sikkim Manipal- Distance education) 4. MSc IT completed in year 2013. From Year 2004 till Today June 2016, have worked with many multinational IT firm -offshore & Onsite, Without any Gap in work and currently working as Senior System Administrator. Now I am planning to apply for Australian immigration. Based on my education and work history could you help me understand whether I am suitable to apply for immigration? Also what will my total experience be counted by ACS?


----------



## roroh (Sep 8, 2016)

*Advise Please*

Hi All please advise,

I have an HND in Mechanical engineering (Option is production/Manufacturing).

Also I have over 9years experience in 3 different companies worked. Please see breakdown below,

1. One year as an NDT inspector

2.Five years as an NDT inspection Engineer in another company,

3. two years and six months as a quality Engineer in the 3rd company.

Now my question is,

Going through the Csol list I saw that I could nominate Mechanical Engineering Technician or draft person with TRA as the accessing body. But my employment letters carries NDT and Quality Engineer, but I do similar jobs to the occupation. Should I go ahead and apply for this occupation.


On the list I saw metallurgical or materials technician with vetassess as the accessing body. This role describe most of what I do in the job responsibilities (NDT). can I nominate this bearing in mind that i am a mechanical engineer by profession. Can you please kindly advice. 

Best regards,

Roroh


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

roroh said:


> Hi All please advise,
> 
> I have an HND in Mechanical engineering (Option is production/Manufacturing).
> 
> ...


I suggest you apply to VETASSES for skills assessment. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------

